# New TUG Member features released!  Phase 1 live today (1/13/23)!



## TUGBrian (Friday at 11:41 AM)

So we have been testing some new features and formats for the TUG marketplace and they will be released in 3 phases.

Phase 1 is the revamping of the ad creation process and it is live today!  

we worked for weeks with brokers, and individual members to streamline the ad creation and editing page to make it easier, faster, and more intuitive for creating and updating listings!  We have also added a new listing feature for "room view" which allows you to include this on your listings as applicable to be visible on the live listings themselves!  (note that you will have to go in and edit any existing listings to include this, as it did not technically exist until today.  (on a side note, it basically replaces the season/color coding which to be honest is pretty out of date and useless and long overdue for putting out to pasture).

so please go in and take a look, the new ad creation page will automatically load when you select to post or update an existing listing!   https://tug2.com 

note that you can also browse directly to the resort itself and 3 new icons will appear (one including creating a listing right from the review page), all of these are entirely new systems as of today!

1. write a review (all new and improved review submissions system!)
2. create a new classified listing
3. upload a resort image (also new and improved upload program, hopefully this will prevent some of the upload issues we have had in the past!)


please check out all 3 of these new features and post up here if you encounter ANY issues or have feedback so we can address!

thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 12:03 PM)

note we will be monitoring and approving ads extra regularly today to ensure your listings are posted pronto for those who are experimenting with the new system!

phase 2 will result in an all new way listings are DISPLAYED both on resort review pages, and within search results/pages!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Friday at 12:24 PM)

Thanks for the update on this!  I just reposted my ad for the sale of Lifetime in Hawaii


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 1:19 PM)

user reported the want to buy/rent / wish link is redirecting to the regular marketplace listing page...have forwarded that complaint to the development team!


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 2:40 PM)

user request...we will add "oceanfront" as view type.


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 2:57 PM)

reports of the member dashboard/results/etc being a bit slow, im guessing the increased activity from folks modifying so many ads is causing that...but will monitor.


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 3:28 PM)

some users reporting a script error when trying to log in...forwarded to development team to investigate.


----------



## sponger76 (Friday at 4:07 PM)

When creating a Classified ad for sale, would it be possible to select a Season name rather than first/last check-in day for floating weeks, or to even select specific week numbers? I ask because some seasons are split instead of contiguous. For example some Marriott Silver seasons are in the Spring and Fall, with a gap during the Summer, which might be Gold season.

And if you do add Season names, some resorts have for example Platinum Ski season, which is different from Platinum Summer season.


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 4:10 PM)

Thank you for the feedback, keep it coming!

for this, we removed seasons for a few reasons, but mostly because they would be utterly impossible to keep accurate across all platforms, resorts, and even year to year 

we are making the move to specifically go by calendar dates for ad entry.  any additional names/features/seasons/etc would need to be included in the ad title or description...vs using those items to categorize the dates available in the listing.

we are thinking of ways to better incorporate multiple float periods within the same use year, but for now we do suggest posting separate listings to ensure the proper float periods are displayed (especially for rentals) if it is not a contiguous interval (ie 1-52)

we provide enough free ad listings for members this should not be an issue for now.


----------



## sponger76 (Friday at 4:21 PM)

TUGBrian said:


> Thank you for the feedback, keep it coming!
> 
> for this, we removed seasons for a few reasons, but mostly because they would be utterly impossible to keep accurate across all platforms, resorts, and even year to year
> 
> ...


Understandable. The technical complexities within a single resort can be quite a lot. Then in addition to room sizes and views you have fixed weeks vs floating weeks vs points, often within the same timeshare ecosystem. And for TUG, you have to account for not only one but multiple timeshare systems, that all have come up with their own fancy names and ways of doing things. It gives me a headache just trying to visualize it, which makes me glad I changed my mind and didn't pursue becoming a computer programmer or web designer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 4:34 PM)

wont even get into the fact that different systems cant even get ont he same page with week numbers either!

hicv/royals/etc....all use a totally different week number system than say rci/ii 

its very frustrating for sure, and the only real universal system is calendar dates for check in dates!


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 7:50 PM)

TUGBrian said:


> user reported the want to buy/rent / wish link is redirecting to the regular marketplace listing page...have forwarded that complaint to the development team!


this has been fixed


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 7:50 PM)

TUGBrian said:


> user request...we will add "oceanfront" as view type.


this has been added


----------



## TUGBrian (Friday at 7:50 PM)

TUGBrian said:


> some users reporting a script error when trying to log in...forwarded to development team to investigate.


this has been fixed


----------



## Makai Guy (Yesterday at 7:10 AM)

TUGBrian said:


> So we have been testing some new features and formats for the TUG marketplace and they will be released in 3 phases.
> 
> Phase 1 is the revamping of the ad creation process and it is live today!
> 
> ...


Pretty gutsy bringing this out on Friday the Thirteenth!


----------



## Mrfixit (Yesterday at 8:07 AM)

deleted


----------

